# Aquarama 2003



## Vinlo (Mar 29, 2003)

Wow, wish that had something like that in this country. 

Those clip on MH lighting is tres cool.. I bet they are pricey though.


----------



## KyleT (Jul 22, 2002)

They certainly are. Click here for more pictures. Check out that reactor and bubble counter in one. Not only is it small but sleek too. It is just a shame it costs close to $100. 

Kyle


----------



## Vinlo (Mar 29, 2003)

That's funny, I was going to post that link too. 

That diffuser bubble counter gadget is so sweet. $100 though eh? Man.. that's is crazy. Anyone have the DIY plans for it yet? Hehe.


----------



## TexasState (Jan 10, 2004)

There's a similar trade shade to this in the US: http://www.appma.org/trade_show/trade_show_overview.asp
APPMA's 46th Annual Pet Products Trade Show
March 17 - 19, 2004


----------

